# 25yo male locked in bathroom



## sop (Apr 1, 2011)

You are an EMT-B, and you get a call for an unresponsive 25yo male who has locked himself in the bathroom. You arrive on the scene and police is already there. You are told that the pt was taking a bath, and he was possibly bitten by the dead black widow spider floating in his bathwater. The pt had got out the tub and fell backwards before the arrival of the police. 

What do you do?


----------



## AZnativeOne (Apr 1, 2011)

Bust the door open and treat the pt. Last time I checked, doors always lose to a halligan.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 1, 2011)

No response from the man inside?  Force entry into the bathroom.  Usually interior locks can be picked pretty easily, or you can just pop the door at the latchplate.  (Well, fire can.)


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 1, 2011)

With no response from the possibly bitten pt. I'd say let the FF's do what they're good at


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2011)

K...call ALS. Then proceed. 

How do you know there is a spider floating in the water if you can't get in the bathroom?

Anyways.

You do what you gotta do to get in. Police is there. They are awesome at breaking into houses. Call fire they can to. 

If he really did get bit by this black spider ( not likly that it's a black widow they don't usually bite humans and if they do they barely break the skin) then you need to already be on the phone with some kind of med control or poison control to see what you are going to need to do. 

You need to know what these bites can do. For example- a black widow spider bite in a human can take up to an hour to start showing symptoms besides pain where the bite is. 

Then when you do get the patient PUHA to the nearest appropriate facility.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

With a spider on scene, I am not.  It's clearly not safe.  :sad:


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 1, 2011)

Call animal control for Linuss...

Force the door, baring that, hoist the smallest person on scene through a window if possible to unlock the door. Treat as needed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm agreeing with everyone else. Bust down the door then treat. Not all doors require a fire department to get open. Bathroom doors are normally not really strong. No one breaks into a bathroom to steal stuff so it's doesn't need to be strong. Either have the officers do it or have some fun with it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> With a spider on scene, I am not.  It's clearly not safe.  :sad:



Darnit, you beat me to it!


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, obviously there's no question - you probably need to break down the door. 

MY question is - where is this spider bite followed by fall story coming from? Is he talking through the door? Is it somehow coming from family? Did PD already bust out the door? 

Either way, call me skeptical, but I'm gonna call BS. I'll believe some kinda OD, slip-n-fall, or foul play long before I believe the silly spider bite story. And with such a nonsensical story, I'd have PD bust the door down, because I don't exactly trust it's just gonna be a spider on the other side. Angry drunk naked guy, much more likely.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Ok, obviously there's no question - you probably need to break down the door.
> 
> MY question is - where is this spider bite followed by fall story coming from? Is he talking through the door? Is it somehow coming from family? Did PD already bust out the door?
> 
> Either way, call me skeptical, but I'm gonna call BS. I'll believe some kinda OD, slip-n-fall, or foul play long before I believe the silly spider bite story. And with such a nonsensical story, I'd have PD bust the door down, because I don't exactly trust it's just gonna be a spider on the other side. Angry drunk naked guy, much more likely.



The spider bite is possible. Maybe he got bit and called 911. But that doesn't explain why he was still in the locked bathroom. (my next door neighbor is highly allergic to black widows. She got bit while putting on a robe. She was able to run down the hallway and tell her husband before she started having problems breathing). But I mean it doesn't take that long to unlock a bathroom door.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2011)

I never said impossible. Almost no such thing  . I just said not likely.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

Obviously the scene isn't safe. Have you never seen 8 Legged Freaks? Spiders are not to be trusted. No sir. Not trusted.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Obviously the scene isn't safe. Have you never seen 8 Legged Freaks? Spiders are not to be trusted. No sir. Not trusted.



i love that movie! thats why the cops are there. they can take out the spider lol


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 2, 2011)

*this is an april fools joke right?*

New people, 

Don't you know you are invincible heroes?

You take said halligan, force entry, use it to squash any remaining spiders by lunging it at them, then use the hook to snag the guy by the anus and preserve spinal restriction as you drag him back towards you.

Once he is within arms reach, your concealed carry partners and the swat team can lay down cover for you while you engage in the life saving therapy of a long spine board, intube him, and then push the boxload of life saving drugs into his body.

Don't forget something for pain.

What the hell are they teaching in school these days?

B)


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 2, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> New people,
> 
> Don't you know you are invincible heroes?
> 
> ...



This is awesome. I swear some of my medics would do this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> New people,
> 
> Don't you know you are invincible heroes?
> 
> ...



You mean all that isn't in your protocols?? All of that is a standing order for us, except the pain management. We have to get medical direction for that


----------



## sop (Apr 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Ok, obviously there's no question - you probably need to break down the door.
> 
> MY question is - where is this spider bite followed by fall story coming from? Is he talking through the door? Is it somehow coming from family? Did PD already bust out the door?
> 
> Either way, call me skeptical, but I'm gonna call BS. I'll believe some kinda OD, slip-n-fall, or foul play long before I believe the silly spider bite story. And with such a nonsensical story, I'd have PD bust the door down, because I don't exactly trust it's just gonna be a spider on the other side. Angry drunk naked guy, much more likely.



The police has already bust out the door. You are looking directly into the bathroom.


----------



## sop (Apr 2, 2011)

What you see is a male with pale wet skin laying supine on the bathroom floor. His respirations are slow. The bathtub in the room is full of water. Floating on top of the water is a dead black widow spider. The only people in the house are the police, the patient's roommate, your partner, and you. Your partner checks his AVPU and the pt gets an U. 

1. What would be your initial assessment?
2. What would be your transport decision?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2011)

What are his vital signs? Do I need to throw him on O2 or are his O2 stat good? What is his breathing rate? Do I possibly need to assist with BVM. Is his airway clear or do I need to clear it and possible insert an OPA. Does he have a gag reflex meaning I need to put in a NPA? Any swelling or redness or rashes on his body? Are you sure it is from a spider bite? (just because you see a spider doesn't mean he got bit. Just like if there is a knife on scene it doesn't mean your patient got stabbed.) since he is unresponsive he is an immediate transport in my decision.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2011)

I need more info.

1. What color are the bath towels.
2. Is the toilet bowl round or elongated.
3. Shower door or shower curtain.
4. Counter top material? Granite, tile, Formica?    Color?
5. Wall tile color?

These have nothing to do with the case of course I'm just getting ready to redo my bathroom and need some ideas


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I need more info.
> 
> 1. What color are the bath towels.
> 2. Is the toilet bowl round or elongated.
> ...



What's your price range? And do you want it to be a themed bathroom?  :lol:


----------



## phideux (Apr 2, 2011)

Unresponsive pt, slow resps. Check pupils, are they small? Push Narcan. Board, collar and go.


----------



## sop (Apr 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> What are his vital signs? Do I need to throw him on O2 or are his O2 stat good? What is his breathing rate? Do I possibly need to assist with BVM. Is his airway clear or do I need to clear it and possible insert an OPA. Does he have a gag reflex meaning I need to put in a NPA? Any swelling or redness or rashes on his body? Are you sure it is from a spider bite? (just because you see a spider doesn't mean he got bit. Just like if there is a knife on scene it doesn't mean your patient got stabbed.) since he is unresponsive he is an immediate transport in my decision.



Good considerations.


----------



## sop (Apr 2, 2011)

phideux said:


> Unresponsive pt, slow resps. Check pupils, are they small? Push Narcan. Board, collar and go.



Great, but remember that you cannot push drugs as an EMT-B.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 3, 2011)

sop said:


> Great, but remember that you cannot push drugs as an EMT-B.



EMT-Bs with a quick IV certification can give Narcan in CO... I believe some other states too.


----------



## mc400 (Apr 3, 2011)

screw a HALIGAN interior doors will always lose to a foot either straight push kick or donkey kick. And in reality no cop would wait for fire/ems to arrive to bust the door. They love that stuff


----------



## sop (Apr 3, 2011)

Make sure the pt has an open airway. Assist his breathing with a BVM. Check his circulation, and make sure he is not bleeding externally. Apply the c-collar. Perform a rapid assessment, recording any findings. Load pt onto backboard. Get a SAMPLE from the roommate while getting the patient's vitals. Put dead spider in plastic container. Load and go.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2011)

Well lets see here.  Call the ER doc and tell them the type of spider he got bit by. Pt may need to go to a specialty hospital after being stabalized by the closer hospital.

In NY that patient is going to Jacobi.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sticking with scene safety. If that spider can put our patient out, I bet he can put me out too.


----------



## DillR (Apr 5, 2011)

phideux said:


> Unresponsive pt, slow resps. Check pupils, are they small? Push Narcan. Board, collar and go.



Stupid question time: Why are we Collaring? I don't see any signs of trauma here...

Edit: He slipped. I should learn to read.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I need more info.
> 
> 1. What color are the bath towels.
> 2. Is the toilet bowl round or elongated.
> ...



I think you should redo your bathroom in a jungle theme. 

Or the cute little froggies.


----------

